#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Where do summer training after B.Tech-E.C.E 2nd year

## amit.pat22

were to do summer training and what is the procedure for applying for electronic and communication student.





  Similar Threads: alimco summer training report ppt in summer training Summer Training in Asia's Biggest Cisco/Networking Training Company with Live Projects Which is better for training after 3rd Year B.tech : Govt. company or private ??I I Wants to do Summer Training Summer Training

----------


## manish6164768

NTPC 
DRDO
ISRO 
MTNL
etc will be better options

----------


## emulation

There are many problems occurs in development we provide good solutions in asp.net , J2SE (java) and working on all latest technologies and server monitoring .

----------

